# When did you start...to like classical music?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I had two steps...

When I was 6 I went to the opera with my mother to see La Bohème...I started after listening to Chopin, the composer then I preferred...I started haviing piano lessons...My father cut that ("what for, Martin?"). My teacher was a Chopinian guy...

At 12 I restarted my piano lessons but this time my teacher showed me dodecaphonic music...I bought Wozzeck when I was 15 and Lulu when I was 16...I listened for the very fist time to the rite of Spring (Stravinsky) when I was 15...The fire bird 14 and a hallf...

To be followed by you.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll go. 


I started liking classical music in the womb. 

My parents used to watch the 'Hamlet Cigar' adverts (Air in G String - no it has nothing to do with Calvin Klein thank you very much) when I wasn't born yet. Then there was the 'Hovis bread advert with Dvorak's New World Symphony during breast feeding.

Well, it's possible my parents fed me with a false memory syndrome 

By the time I started middle school, I was best friends with the school music teacher's son. I regularly pillaged every single tape cassette (remember those?) he had and dubbed my favourites onto tape. I can't say my taste in classical music was anything more than purely sensual and adolescent - so I liked Bach's Harpsichord works 'Wohltemperierte Klavier' Buchs I & II; the classical standards by Mussorgsky (Digital Snapshots at an Exhibition); Smetana's epic symphony about his homeland "Having a Bvlast"; Grieg's capricious Scandinavian symphony of austerity: "Appearing Skint"; Dukas' classic symphony which was roped into Disneyworld cartoons with magicians: "Harry Potter - the Sorcerer's Apprentice" (Or was the X-Factor/Apprentice?"; Debussy's impressionistic delights, but unimaginatively entitled: "La Merde"; Mozart's "Magic Foot" and so on. 

Things were very different back then 

Now that I've grown up, I listen to the chamber form of classical music: the string quartet.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Wow!*

That story is really impressive. Thank you for sharing this with us...

Nice story.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

My parents both liked classical music, so I remember listening with them when I was little. When I was big enough, they took me to concerts. I also started to collect cd's and tapes and listen to classical on radio in my teenage years. I got rid of most of that collection for a number of reasons in about 2000, but since 2008 have been collecting again. I also started going to concerts again in 2009, after a ten year long hiatus. The more things change, the more they state the same, as the saying goes...


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

1988 - I saw Andre Watts play the Rachmaninoff PC#2 with the NY Phil on television. I didn't know what I was watching or what I was hearing. All I knew was it was gorgeous and sounded really difficult. The ovation went on for a long time at the end and I was hooked by the entire ritual.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I was born into a classical music family .. both parents had played for many years in the Scandinavian Symphony (Detroit) and later in the Long Beach Phil (California). Mom was a violinist, Dad the double b flat concert tuba, my sister on viola and me on piano. 

Every morning we heard the Coffee Cup Concert on the local (KFAC-FM) station as we were getting ready for school. 

After showing a keen interest in the piano, I began piano lessons at age 6. 

Kh


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Until age about 30, I exclusively listened to rock and pop. Then (mid eighties) I started exploring classical music and got hooked - started building a decent collection. Fifteen years and 2000 classical music CD's later, I switched back to pop and rock, with some light jazz thrown in. Recently I have started listening mostly to classical music again.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Many of your have musicians in their families...you were lucky...My parents weren't. Muy mother liked a lot classical music...my father's voice sounded like a torture...He cut my piano studies 

Martin


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

My dad can't even sing, my mum sing decently. I listen to rock/metal until 2005/2006. then I started listen to classical for several months and quickly specialized into string quartet era onward. I feel more focused when listen to string quartet or chamber music, less listen to orchestration except the Violin concerto genre.


----------



## afterpostjack (May 2, 2010)

My parents have always listened to classical music, and so have I, although I turned away from classical during my worst, most despicable, teenage years to fit into the scheme. But now I listen almost exclusively to classical once again.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

My parents don't really listen to classical music, but we had some CDs when I was little that told the life story of different composers (Mozart, Beethoven, Grieg, etc.) with different musical examples. I adored the CDs and I listened to them constantly. I've loved classical music ever since, but I did have a phase where I didn't listen to any, but that is long ago.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I was around 10 years old. I knew that my dad had a pile of old classical 78rpm records in the loft (attic) from when he was a young man (in the days before vinyl LPs). I was a fairly typical young child listening mostly to pop music (but this was 1968 - there was some GREAT stuff in the charts then). One day, completely out of the blue, I asked dad to get the 78s out of the loft so I could listen to them. There was a fair selection of opera arias sung by people such as Caruso, Gigli, Björling, Joan Hammond and other stars of the day, plus some orchestral and piano discs. I was hooked.

I then started saving-up my pocket money for classical LPs instead of 7" pop singles. There were a number of budget labels in those days which sold for 14/6 in old pre-decimal British money (now £72.5 or around $1). My very first purchases were the Grieg _Peer Gynt_ Suites (Hamburg Staatsoper Orchestra/ Leopold Ludwig) and Beethoven's 5th and _Egmont_ Overture (London Symphony Orchestra/Josef Krips).

At high school I was famous both for my 'weird' tastes in music and for my socialist political tendencies (something which has remained with throughout life) and was affectionately known as 'Ivan'. My exploration of music has continued for 40 years and my hunger for discovering new music is unabated. It's simply wonderful!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

LOL...I was like you, Delicious...All my friends considered my tastes weird..Even now, my wife and my two sons (a "rock star" and a philosopher) consider my tastes as awkward...Especially Wellesz, Schönberg, Berg, etc. I love and I *need* to be a part of a group like this one where I feel undestood. My family doesn't. I have no issues as you said in the "French" group (you can be hard, my friend). I quit the group by the way...Even if I speak better French than English...

I love you guys!

Martin


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I started to like classical music this summer, when I decided I needed a new hobby. I chose classical music because I had almost zero knowledge about it. I forced myself to listen to it, and it just didn't click. I didn't understand it at all. However, I was resolute and determined, and kept listening. After about four weeks, it started to click. I had learnt a new way of listening to music. Now I'm having a "honeymoon phase" with classical music, constantly discovering new, wonderful stuff. It's amazing. Like being a kid in a candy store.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Somewhere around 12 first exposed to it in primary school, but I didn't stick to it, only got some basic idea what to pay attention to. Around 15 or 16 listened to it again in highschool classes and definitely got hooked and started to seek records..

I don't play an instrument nor have formal education, also no classical music in family, friends also not interested...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

There was no history of liking CM in our family. I was first exposed to it at middle school when our teacher played Schubert's Trout and Lindenbaum songs for us to sing to (in English). At high school we spent some time examining the Hary Janos suite but my interests for many years lay with rock. I then got into classical and jazz during the late 90s (when I was in my mid-30s) in an attempt to reinvigorate my jaded ears (there had been a lot of rock from the mid 80's onwards that I couldn't get on with at all). The therapy worked - CM now accounts for at least 60% of my total listening. It began as a whole new experience for me akin to a year zero and I've enjoyed the journey over the last 11 or 12 years immensely.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

nice story Elgars...I enjoy very much Hary Janos...I should say Janos Hary because Hary is his family name and Janos his first name. Hungarian people are always called for their family name before...Bartok Bela, Kodaly Zoltan...When I went to Budapest I walked on Bartok, Bela street...

Thanks for your story.

Martin


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you, Martin. Of course, you are quite right about Hungarian names - until it was pointed out to us by our teacher that their names are in reverse order we wondered how someone from exotic Magyarorszag came to be called 'Harry' (sic.) which is a quintessentially Anglo-Saxon diminutive of Henry or Harold!


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

My parents weren't too much into classical music either. They owned a few CDs, but nothing unusual - the typical suspects, Mozart, Beethoven, Karajan's greatest hits (with Baber's Adagio for Strings.) Needless to say, this did not get me interested in classical music.

Even though I played piano since age 7, it took me to get into a degree program in music to get me really deep into classical music. And what really made me like classical music? My music theory classes! Now I'm a first year's masters student in a music theory program. Never liked classical music more in my life. 

Now that I understand some of the structure of the pieces, I can actively listen and not be bored by a 20 minute symphonic movement. I definitely have become a much much better listener with my schooling.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I started listening to classical music about twenty years ago, when I heard the tense, growling strings at the beginning of Mozart's 20th piano concerto. I neglected it for years, but recently I've become obsessive, collecting box-sets like they're going outta fashion.

Mostly Mozart, but some Beethoven too, and Schubert (though I haven't listened to this yet). I spend most of my time listening to Mozart, especially the mature operas...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Romantic Geek said:


> My parents weren't too much into classical music either. They owned a few CDs, but nothing unusual - the typical suspects, Mozart, Beethoven, Karajan's greatest hits (with Baber's Adagio for Strings.) Needless to say, this did not get me interested in classical music.
> 
> Even though I played piano since age 7, it took me to get into a degree program in music to get me really deep into classical music. And what really made me like classical music? My music theory classes! Now I'm a first year's masters student in a music theory program. Never liked classical music more in my life.
> 
> Now that I understand some of the structure of the pieces, I can actively listen and not be bored by a 20 minute symphonic movement. I definitely have become a much much better listener with my schooling.


Hi Romantic Geek,

I envy you this - I wish I could read scores or understand what's going on, technically. I enjoy listening, but I'm sure my satisfaction would increase with some learning...


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Kieran said:


> Hi Romantic Geek,
> 
> I envy you this - I wish I could read scores or understand what's going on, technically. I enjoy listening, but I'm sure my satisfaction would increase with some learning...


It's not something that one can't learn or read about. Copland's "What to Listen For in Music" (or something like that...) is a good book for those that don't know much musical terms or anything.

For me, I always wanted to like it...but I just couldn't get myself into it. Once I got in though, the whole world has opened up. I don't know what's really going on in most pieces, but that tiny bit of knowledge of what to listen for has made my experience all the more enjoyable.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> I envy you this - I wish I could read scores or understand what's going on, technically. I enjoy listening, but I'm sure my satisfaction would increase with some learning...


The same here!

Martin


----------



## MatsumaruDX (Dec 26, 2010)

I started to liked classic music from my teacher. Unfortunately, my parents doesn't like classic music. On my High school curriculum there is a lesson about all kind of music and the example. When I listened to, pop, rock, etc; I was bored. But when my teacher showed us some classical music, I felt something different. The music completely tuching my heart. Since then, I started to exploring all about classical music...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

My mother liked it a bit .....My father had a Dumpling-instead-of-an ear. He sung as King Kong and he's responsible for me quitting my piano lessons. He wasn't nice. My son is a musician...He has a powerful ear.

See this (if you want)






Happy new year!


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Easy answer for me here. When I was 13-14 my uncle gave me recordings of all the Beethoven piano sonatas along with the scores. I absolutely loved listening along with the scores, and the music was very fascinating and gripping to me even at a young age. The first CD I tried was the one that began with the Pathetique sonata - I'll never forget that day, as I sat and listened with wonder and awe. What a piece! I was hooked from that point on.


----------



## WillFinn (Jan 2, 2011)

As far back as I can remember, my parents played classical music on the gramophone, and as a child, I was totally fascinated by it. Between the age of 10 and about 17 I totally ignored it. I don´t know why. I just did. Then one day, I decided to give a new chance. My father went for a trip and I asked him to buy me an LP with some classical music. He chose Mozarts´ Jupiter and the 40th symphonies with Karl Böhm & The Berliner Filharmoniker. Since the day I got that record I have loved Mozart. But I have also rediscovered all my childhood favourites: Schuberts Impromptus, Beethovens sonatas, Handels Water music - and now of course, everything has grown and widened both close to and far from those. The music I heard as four - five year old will always be the one that touches me at my deapest leves in my inner world.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

We began taking recorder lessons in school in Grade 3. Something clicked, and I would practice for hours on end. My parents (totally non-musical, don't listen to classical) eventually realized I should learn a real instrument, and bought a piano. My first teacher was awful, and I almost quit. My 2nd teacher was excellent, and I learned many easy and fun children's pieces. She moved away, and then I went to a more formal piano school. Eventually you get to the point where you start learning music by the easier classical composers: Czerny, Scarlatti, etc. I absolutely _hated_ it, and almost dropped piano again. However, instead I transferred into Jazz piano (my parent's suggestion). I found Jazz to be somewhat cheap and uninspiring, and hearing beautiful music in the classrooms next door, I gave classical another chance. My new (and fantastic) teacher introduced me to Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata, I discovered what Classical music really is, and well, the rest is history. I was hooked on it, took classical piano until the end of high school, and now don't listen to much of anything else.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*you are lucky guys!*

you really are.

I love Mozart now more than ever...I am very old then...I like simpler music...
But I prefer his operas. I am a fan of Le Nozze di Figaro. I love it! I have 3 versions on DVD. It is a perfection.

Martin


----------



## PatF (Dec 13, 2010)

Such an interesting thread! 
As a child we lived with my Mother's family, and there was always music in the house - not strictly classical, but singing around the piano. Then round the corner at Dad's parents more singing, mostly light opera.
My Dad was one of those gifted people who could "play by ear" - wish I could.
He had his own small dance band at one time.
I first came across real classical music when as a teenager I joined an adult choir - never looked back. I learnt piano at the same time, and after a long break, am again trying to practise with discipline.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Olias said:


> 1988 - I saw Andre Watts play the Rachmaninoff PC#2 with the NY Phil on television. I didn't know what I was watching or what I was hearing. All I knew was it was gorgeous and sounded really difficult. The ovation went on for a long time at the end and I was hooked by the entire ritual.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I hope you didn't find Hector!*

LOL

Rachmaninov, second concerto...is good for soap operas.

Martin


----------

